# McGizmo Lunasol 20 update: LS20 "Point 1, 2, & 3"



## DaFABRICATA (May 23, 2014)

This thread covers the Point 1,2, & 3 modifications to the McGizmo Lunasol 20 or LS20.

I decided to start a new thread since it was kind of thrown in with the other basic update thread. Seeing as how they're separate subjects, this will help avoid thread confusion. Older info can be found here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gizmo-LS20-XP-G-Update/page2&highlight=ls20.1




















LS20.1: Utilizes the smaller McR10 reflector which allows room for a larger die emitter (such as the XM-L2 or XP-L) for flood.

LS20.2: Utilizes the slighter larger and deeper McR12 reflector designed for smaller die emitters (XP-G2/219)

LS20.3: Utilizes a 13.5mm reflector and can work with small and large die emitters.

Essentially the "number after the decimal point indicates the approximate size reflector used.

There is room in the LS20.2 and .3 for the larger die LED's but there will be less of a gap around the edges and between the reflector and flood emitter Which might not look as appealing to some.


One nice addition to the service is to finally have the ability to to have 4 levels of light for BOTH the flood and reflector.
Frystormers awesome "Centauri Mod" added the flexibilty of multi-levels to the reflector, giving the light more flexibility. This adds that nice feature to the flood emitter, allowing nice low diffused flood or big, bright area coverage on high.
The problem has always been finding a driver compact enough to fit inside the neck of the head with clearance for the set-screw and post that holds the original driver/contact assembly in place. 
Using a host light in the form of the L3 Illumination L10, the drivers are removed, and the PCB is reshaped to allow clearance for the above stated set-screws. Due to the stacked design of the drivers, there is no room for slop. Routing the the wires correctly allows the final assembly to just fit.
The L10 is an AA light using 1.5v AA's. Myself and others have been running 3.7v rechargeables without issue so far. Being sure to throttle back when the light starts getting real warm/hot is nessasarry as with others.


The heatsink is usually made from brass though aluminum is optional and adds a lot of mass and contact surface to aid in shedding the heat into the heads wall. Placement of the set-screw post is critical in keeping it as far from the drivers as possible. The LED mounting boards are shaped to fit the confined space and provide clearance for wires and reflectors. 
The cover bezel hides all wires, privides additional secure mounting for the reflector and gives the light a finished look. I've tried several finishes including polished, scuffed, hand tumbled, painted, and more. Everyone has their own personal taste and so can choose. Eventually titanium will be an option and tritium slots can even be added to the bezel once my Bridgeport is running.




















The Lunasol's are useful lights in their stock form and IMO one of the most asthetically pleasing and intuitive to use. With multi-level drivers being more available now and the selection of current emitters and the preferences of tint, beam pattern, CRI...that a lot of people are now demanding, these modifications provide a nice option for updating an already amazing light. 
The UI is about the same, except turning either the flood or reflector on/off/on again cycles the levels. Flood still comes on first, twist more and the reflector comes on. As with the original LS20, the flood will always be on when the reflector is on. This is due to the kilroy contact and the simplicity of the design.
However, the drivers used have 4 levels with low actually being a decently low "moonlight mode", so keeping the flood on low while only switching the reflector works well and the flood is barely noticed since it blends well with the spill from the reflectors beam. 








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 24, 2014)

The LS20.3 is awesome!!!!

Love your work, T!!

Are you going to force me to get another?!

I would love to test drive a 4x4 LS20.x....

obi


----------



## darktort (May 24, 2014)

Like it


----------



## KuanR (May 24, 2014)

I want an LS20.3! Maybe this is the last straw to push me to get a Lunasol!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 24, 2014)

Obi, if you liked the LS20.1, you'll definitely find the .3 more useful with the 4 speed flood. I had mine taken apart for a few days while using it for test fitting the LS20.3 heatsink module before it's final installation in a members light, and I was really missing it regardless of having many others to choose from. 
The Lunasol is the one I tend to always grab and want on me most often. For me, the versatility of the the two types of beams from one light is just nice. This format is just the most useful (to me personally) outside of the Tri-V and also being something pocketable.
Should anyone be interested is having something similar done, please send me an email or PM.:thumbsup:


----------



## Light11 (May 24, 2014)

Awesome mod!
Pm sent.


----------



## chipwillis (May 24, 2014)

I wish I had one to get mod ed. Sweet set-up...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys!:wave:

The PM's have been answered

Pretty sure something similar can be done to the LS27 as well...:devil:


----------



## TranquillityBase (May 25, 2014)

Awesome mod, Tim!


----------



## blackbalsam (May 25, 2014)

Can't wait to get this baby in my hands...Looks Awesome


----------



## Light11 (May 25, 2014)

Awesome indeed...enjoy my friend.





blackbalsam said:


> Can't wait to get this baby in my hands...Looks Awesome


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 29, 2014)

Thank you all!:wave:

blackbalsam, please let me know your thoughts when you recieve it. 

Here's the LS20.2's bigger brother. 
The LS27.8 : XM-L2 for flood and an XP-G2 behind the McR18s reflector.:devil:


----------



## kaichu dento (May 30, 2014)

Is there also enough room to open it up to accept a 18350? 

Already tempting the first time I saw your mod, but with the additional levels and your description of how the flood on low while using the throw emitter negates concern over any distraction at the periphery.

Incredible work, as always.


----------



## blackbalsam (May 30, 2014)

Tim, I have been EDC carrying this light for the last few days and I can't find a situation that it has not performed to perfection. I absolutely love this light. Anyone on the fence about this mod I suggest you follow thru with this mod. You will love it. You have 4 great levels of flood and 4 levels of reflected light with the high a beast of light....Tim I love it and I am trying to purchase Shado's LS27 to have sent to you....Thanks a Billion....Robert


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 31, 2014)

Hi kaichu dentu, I don't think that'd be possible. The contact ring measures 18.48mm on the driver assembly, so that doesn't leave much room for slight variance between cells and actually still make contact on the ring. The piston would likely be extremely thin, if able to make contact at all.

Thanks for the nice words and always good to hear from you.:wave:


Robert, I knew you had recieved your light and have been anxiously waiting to hear your opinion but, knew you'd need a few days to spend some time using it before reporting.. I'm very happy to hear you like it.:thumbsup:
We'll discuss the LS27 build in the coming days.
Thanks again!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 5, 2014)

such awesome work you do


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 5, 2014)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Hi kaichu dentu, I don't think that'd be possible. The contact ring measures 18.48mm on the driver assembly, so that doesn't leave much room for slight variance between cells and actually still make contact on the ring. The piston would likely be extremely thin, if able to make contact at all.


Can't believe I even asked about boring out a piston light, but I'm thinking more all the time of making the move to this mod.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't feel bad about it. I've thought about boring a piston tube as well, but there's just not enough material there. What we need is someone who can make a new battery tube when the proper ring size at the top, a threaded section at the bottom to install the battery, and electric switch - and keep it the same size as the PD tube and be able to take 18350 cells. The clicky tube it just too long for me.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jun 6, 2014)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> The clicky tube it just too long for me.



Amen.

obi


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 9, 2014)

tobrien said:


> such awesome work you do




Thanks, Tucker! :wave:




kaichu dento said:


> Can't believe I even asked about boring out a piston light, but I'm thinking more all the time of making the move to this mod.



No biggy, and thanks to SOYCD and Obi for answering kaichu dento's inquiry regarding the piston.
I too prefer the shorter PD body, although the option of the C-Pac is nice.
I also responded to your PM to help answer your other questions. 
Looking forward to hearing back from you.:thumbsup:


----------



## bamahabir (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Tim, your work is amazing! I sent you a pm but haven't heard back anything, I'd like to do a mod for my Lunasol 20. Lemme know! Thanks!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 20, 2014)

bamahabir said:


> Hey Tim, your work is amazing! I sent you a pm but haven't heard back anything, I'd like to do a mod for my Lunasol 20. Lemme know! Thanks!





bamahabir, Thank you! I will be sending you another PM this evening. I had tried to reply yesterday but the server was busy after pressing send.


A few of the new XP-L emitters came in the mail from IllumN and I couldn't resist using one in place of the hCRI XP-G2 before going to bed last night. I'm impressed with this emitter :thumbsup: The hole in the bezel opening had to be enlarged for the larger dome and the heatsink needed to be milled a tad to allow more depth of mounting. Another member is having this same set-up performed on his light this afternoon. He had requested using an XM-L2 originally but it was an extremely tight fit. The XP-L will allow about the same output but will require less room and give more spacing between the reflector and emitter holes in the bezel which looks nicer in my opinion.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 20, 2014)

This one is ready to ship out tomorrow morning. The owner wanted a polished bezel. I also talked him into using a 4000k XP-L over the XM-L2, again because of the limited space inside. The reflector has a 5000k XP-G2 and both emitters now have 4 levels.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jun 21, 2014)

Stunning. Sick. Love the big reflector!!

obi


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW, impressive work. Wish I could get a turn key light from you. I would save my allowance & never tell my boss.


----------



## greatscoot (Sep 6, 2014)

Tim,
Hope things are going OK. Just wanted to check in and see if you received my PM and or email.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Tim, 

Is it possible to program the driver into 2x1 modes (low/high in flood, single in reflector)? 

And is there a led combination, available to you, such that both flood and beam are warm white high cri (3500-4500K range)? 

Thanks,
Anton


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 11, 2017)

Was away from CPF for a while and have further refined some processes of the LS20.3 modification.
The drivers used are still the same 4 mode option and are not able to be programmed.
Emitters used are per customer request and preferred color temp of the individual.

Being that technology has progressed in the last few years, I'll have to search around to see if there are other options for newer, programmable drivers available that will fit within the confines of the driver cavity that allow the set screw to still fit.

Different bezel material options are available as well like the Superconductor shown here. 
Cost of this option will vary depending on material and, complexity of machining of that material.


----------



## ipreferpie (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey Tim, it’s been a while since your last post. Are you still offering this mod? Hoping to change up my 20.1 to 20.3 if possible. Thanks!


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, TM is still doing good things. He has a facebook page, TM Design and Fabrication. 

He just posted what looks like a three-up head for McGizmo's. Not a carclo triple, but in line with what he's already posted here.


PS: I'm sort of shocked that his photobucket account is still active. There was a huge backlash because they greatly increased their pricing, and stopped any free services. I had a paid account with them, and still lost hundreds of linked photos both here, and on a watch forum I frequent. It was a mess, I ended up going with ImageShack. Not a great move, because their software is really buggy, but it seems to work.

~D


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 16, 2019)

They turned all the photobucket links back on due to the backlash.


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 22, 2019)

mcbrat said:


> They turned all the photobucket links back on due to the backlash.



I had zero interest in them as a company after that, never looked back.


----------

